# Utilitaire Airport 5.6 et Mountain Lion



## Gallagher (26 Juillet 2012)

Petite question à tous ceux qui ont adopté Mountain Lion:

L'utilitaire Airport 5.6 est il toujours supporté par le nouvel OS ou impose t-il de passer à la version 6 ???

Je m'interroge par rapport à ma vieille borne airport express car elle n'est pas prise en charge par la nouvelle version de l'utilitaire.
Comme on pouvait faire cohabiter les deux sous Lion pas de problème, mais j'aimerais savoir ce qu'il en est sous mountain lion.

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## MisterDrako (27 Juillet 2012)

Apparemment NON,......

snif....

je suis empoisonné aussi par airport 6.1 (id. ou mot de passe non reconnu)
sur ma capsule ! ! ! !

on pouvait repasser en 5.XX sous snow mais là nib ! ! ! !

du coup j'ai 2 mess d'erreur :

- un nom global est rquis etc etc ...

et /

- identifiant ou mot de passe non reconnu...


et donc impossible de sauvegarder sur ma capsule ! ! ! !


une vraie prise de téte ! ! !


----------



## aurique (27 Juillet 2012)

Perso , la 5.6 fonctionne nickel avec ML sous Imac et MBA  !!


----------



## Gallagher (27 Juillet 2012)

Ah ben mince alors... Du coup c'est oui ou c'est non ???

Je suis en vacances loin de mon iMac et je ne ferais le passage à ML que dans plusieurs semaines.
Mais cette question me taraude particulierement.

Ce serait quand même un comble de plus pouvoir accéder à mon airport express sous pretexte qu'apple en a sorti une nouvelle... !!!!


----------



## Breizh44 (27 Juillet 2012)

J'utilise 5.6 pour ma borne et 6 pour celles de mes parents.
RAS


----------



## Gallagher (27 Juillet 2012)

Ok. Merci pour ces réponses.
J'ai quand même l'impression que les choses ne sont pas aussi évidentes que cela:
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4141324


----------



## aurique (28 Juillet 2012)

Gallagher a dit:


> Ok. Merci pour ces réponses.
> J'ai quand même l'impression que les choses ne sont pas aussi évidentes que cela:
> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4141324



En parcourant le net , il semble qu'il ai effectivement un soucis avec ML et la 5.6 dans le cas d'une Clean Instal. 
Perso,je peux pas te dire car j'ai fait une upgrade de Lion vers ML , et là , c'est OK.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (1 Août 2012)

hé. les gars, mon macbook est sous Lion et mon utilitaire airport est la version 6 masi j'ai aussi la 5.6 dispo sur mon Imac (Snow Leopard).

1. Puis-je copier et installer la version 5.6 sur mon macbook et avoir les deux versions (5.6 et 6) cohabiter sans probleme ?

2. Je pense migrer vers Mountain Lion bientot, est-ce que cela va poser probleme? 
Apparement il me faut mettre la 5.6 sur Lion avant puis faire une upgrade vers ML pour que ca passe, c'est ca?

pour info, j'ai une airport express d'il y a 1 ou 2 ans (l ' "ancienne" donc).

font ch.. apple sur ce coup


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2012)

Je te conseille de telecharger Airport Utility 5.6 pour Lion sur cette page 
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1482

et l'installer sur Lion AVANT de faire la mise à jour MountainLion

(pas sûr que ce soit la même version que Airport Utility 5.6 pour  Leopard et SnowLeopard qu'on trouve sur une autre page:  http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1536 ...)


----------



## Mac*Gyver (1 Août 2012)

mercy remi !

est-ce que je peux avoir les 2 versions (5.6 et 6) cohabiter dans mon OS ?


NB: oui, elles sont differentes, celle de SL est 5.6.1


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> mercy remi !
> 
> est-ce que je peux avoir les 2 versions (5.6 et 6) cohabiter dans mon OS ?
> 
> ...


 
OUI sans problème. C'est même prévu pour...


----------



## stef.80 (1 Août 2012)

bonsoir,

je confirme pour la clean install , je viens de la faire et quand j'installe airport 5.6 =

"version de mac os x n'ont pris en charge"

a la recherche d'une solution ou en attente d'une mise a jour  :mouais: en espérant.


----------



## mbp13g5 (17 Août 2012)

stef.80 a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> je confirme pour la clean install , je viens de la faire et quand j'installe airport 5.6 =
> 
> ...



Bonjour à tous,
je confirme que airport 5.6 fonctionne sous ML (même avec airport 6.1 de présent). J'avais le problème avec ma borne airport express ancienne génération depuis que j'utilise un mbp 13 fin 2011 livré avec ML et depuis que j'ai fais l'installation du paquet Airport 5.6 via *Pacifist*, l'accès à la borne fonctionne (configuration, reconnaissance, gestion etc.)

Différents tutos sont disponibles *ici* et *là*

Un cours sur Pacifist en français disponible *ici*

@+


----------



## pouet13 (18 Août 2012)

J'ai la version 6.1 avec ML ça fonctionne très bien, je l'ai laissé faire quand j'ai installé TC, mise à jour et installation, aucun soucis


----------



## mikeosx (24 Août 2012)

Pour moi itou... Utilitaire airport livré avec Mountain Lion ne reconnait pas mon airport express.

Par contre, comme j'avais fait un clone de Snow Leo (avec carbon copy cloner), j'ai juste accédé au dossier utilitaire de mon ancien système et cliqué directement sur la version 5.6.1 de l'utilitaire airport qui fonctionne sans souci (même avec la version de ML installée) et pas de nécessité de l'installer.

J'ai ainsi pu paramétrer ma borne express sans problème.


----------



## powerjaja (19 Octobre 2012)

mbp13g5 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> je confirme que airport 5.6 fonctionne sous ML (même avec airport 6.1 de présent). J'avais le problème avec ma borne airport express ancienne génération depuis que j'utilise un mbp 13 fin 2011 livré avec ML et depuis que j'ai fais l'installation du paquet Airport 5.6 via *Pacifist*, l'accès à la borne fonctionne (configuration, reconnaissance, gestion etc.)
> 
> Différents tutos sont disponibles *ici* et *là*
> ...



Merci mbp13g5 ! Grace à toi je n'ai pas eu besoin d'aller récupérer je ne sais où un Mac sous Lion ou SL.
Dans mon cas, j'ai 2 iMac. Un tout neuf sous ML (donc équivalent à clean install) et un ancien mis à jour sous ML (donc pas clean install) : IMPOSSIBLE dans les deux cas d'installer la 5.6 de Airport Utility.
Pasifist m'a sorti d'affaire mais si ce n'était pas simple. Il proposait de remplacer l'Utilitaire Airport déjà présent ou de le "mettre à jour". J'ai fini par glisser déposer l'appli du paquet directement dans Applications (pas dans utilitaires) et je l'ai lancée de là : marche nickel !

J'ai pu reconfigurer ma vielle borne Express et étendre le réseau d'un TC récent.

PS : soit dit en passant, Apple fait chier quand même parfois. Ils auraient pu tout simplement nous permettre de configurer d'anciennes bornes avec la version 6. Ça doit couter 2 ou 3 lignes de commandes en plus (voir même en moins si ça se trouve) aux dévellopeurs...


----------



## Nathalex (21 Décembre 2012)

Une telle méthode n'est clairement pas à la gloire d'Apple. La solution existe, preuve que la limitation n'est que "politique" et non technique. Mais combien de "débutants" se laisseront prendre ?


----------



## brunitou (26 Janvier 2013)

Super, je me disais bien aussi que Pacifist pouvait m'aider (oui, honte à Apple d'exclure les anciennes Airport Express des nouvelles versions + honte à eux de limiter "politiquement" la v5.6 à Lion alors que ça tourne parfaitement sur ML.

Alors, soucis: j'ai la 5.6 et la 6.1 sur mon MBA maintenant. Je n'arrive pas à me connecter à ma borne car quand  je la choisis dans les réseaux wifi, l'utilitaire airport 6.1 se lance automatiquement (pour me dire que seule la v5.6 est compatible) et dans 5.6, je ne peux sauver mes réglages puisque je ne suis pas connecté au wifi de l'airport.

C'est simple tiens Apple :s

---------

update: bon, en fait ma session devait avoir expiré: j'étais de nouveau connecté sur mon routeur. Après avoir quitté l'utilitaire 5.6, je l'ai redémarré et il s'est reconnecté sur l'airport b2xyz22b (qqch dans ce genre).

Le 5.6 est déjà en net progrès par rapport à la dernière version que j'avais utilisé: il permet de voir l'airport malgré qu'on soit connecté à un autre réseau (avant il fallait impérativement se connecter au réseau wifi de l'airport)


----------



## Onmac (17 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

En effet, j'ai ressortie ma "veille" Airport express (celle qui ressemble à un chargeur) Mon MBP est sous ML avec UAP en 6.2. Et bien, oui:



> Cette version d&#8217;Utilitaire AirPort ne prend pas en charge cette borne d&#8217;accès. Consultez Service et assistance AirPort pour en savoir plus.



Génial ! J'ai réussi à virer 6.2 mais quand je veux installer la veille version il me dit qu'une version > est déjà installée... 

Avez-vous une solution ? Je souhaite étendre mon WIFI dans ma maison

Merci par avance


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, pour ma part j'ai installé l'utilitaire AirPort de la manière suivante:

http://frank.is/mountain-lion-and-the-old-airport-utility/

Il reconnaît parfaitement ma vieille AirPort express sur mon Mac (ML en clean install).


----------



## r e m y (17 Mai 2013)

Tout est expliqué au message #13


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2013)

Voir également ici : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/258615/installer-utilitaire-airport-5.1-sous-mountain-lion.

- téléchargez Utilitaire Airport 5.6 depuis le lien de l'article de Macg "(10 Mo)".

En cas de problème à cause d'Utilitaire d'archive, faire comme suit :

- téléchargez unpkg : http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/16357/unpkg
- ouvrez le .dmg de Utilitaire Airport(double-clic), puis ouvrez le .pkg avec unpkg (clic droit, ouvrir avec unpkg)
- dans le dossier AirPortUtilty créé, vous trouverez l'application "Utilitaire Airport".
- renommez la en "Utilitaire Airport 5.6"
- glissez-la dans le dossier Applications / Utilitaires


----------



## Lamar (1 Juin 2013)

Merci.


----------

